

Sendtools: Tools for composing consumers for iterators/companion to itertools. - jnoller
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/sendtools

======
jnoller
Good Reddit discussion as well:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/ccoxw/ann_sendtools_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/ccoxw/ann_sendtools_if_you_like_itertools_iterators_and/)

